# what are swatches?



## zendragonzowner (May 5, 2007)

lol I feel so stupid. what are swatches? im new sorry!


----------



## Juneplum (May 5, 2007)

aww dont feel stupid hon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 swatches (in makeup) are when you ask someone to show you what a color looks like and they put the color on their hand or lips for example so you can get a true to life pic of the color.. i.e putting a lipstick/gloss on the lips, or just putting it on the back of the hand..


----------



## kaliraksha (May 6, 2007)

Yep Juneplum only speaks the truth, our Swatch sub-forum is here:
http://www.specktra.net/forumdisplay.php?f=217

Don't feel silly I had plenty of questions that I had to ask too =)


----------



## Zoey Jackson (Nov 27, 2012)

I dont know either i feel so dumb


----------

